# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for February 2017

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a DC for a waking task of the month and try to complete it after waking.  
*Basic Task ii* - Open a book titled "secrets" and read what's inside. _(Sensei)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Spring is coming soon. Change the weather/climate from a cold winter to a warm spring/summer.  _(JadeGreen)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Find an Invisibility Cloak and create havock._(WaltersDreams)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - If you always dream in color, turn the dream black & white. If you dream in black & white, make the dream in colors. _(PercyLucid)_


*BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Tell someone you are dreaming.
5. Try to enter a random house, what do you find.
6. Say something to an animal, does it reply to you.
7. Try to float/fly a little.

----------


## VagalTone

Great!

Basic Task i begins a whole new level of TOTM's  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Basic ll was already last month task?

----------


## woblybil

If I could change the weather to a warm spring day I would change it now  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

> Basic ll was already last month task?



Well give her a massage for heavens sake  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun!

----------


## Patjunfa

Completed both basic tasks and bonus task  :smiley:  
Feels exciting to get em in straight away. Had hoped task would be to meet the Buddha as was in the possible tasks for Feb. Still fun. 


*Spoiler* for _Basic 1_: 



Think of other tasksTOTM, read a book with secrets written on it, ok, look in bedside looker- 1st book, small hardback black book, says secrets on it- then word gone/unreadable-Dohlook in it anyway out of curiosity, lovely dyed pinkish pages, pop up book at parts, like a nose and other things, wonder how would I remember all these images/drawings. Put it back and look for other books with secret written on it-





*Spoiler* for _Basic 2_: 



As they are going downstairs, I say a bit ackwardly about the other TOTM where a DC gives me a task to do outside. Woman/ Granny, like my neighbours mum says yes but what about the trinity? Seems annoyed and religious. OkweirdIll leave. Bit cold/raining outside. No runners on. I start to look for them-realise its a dream and they will arrive or will be fine. My boxing boots are on as I walk out-into a room with some lads- easy going good connection with. Seems fine to ask them. Say about TOTM where in a LD have to ask a DC for a task to do outside. Theyre curiousI say its for a forum online and you get wingsits a bit silly but its fun and motivates you a bit (move from feeling a bit daft to ok with it), guy says yeh he gets it. I say can be anything, he holds an orange lighter at an angle and sparks it like this? and clicks it again. I say perfect thanks. (I've since lit a lighter in the waking world...it was awesome  :;-):  did have me saluting the DC as I did it





*Spoiler* for _Bonus_: 



Think of other task of turning dream to back and white- would it be ok? Think of Sivasons post-everything being colour and projection and substanceless. OK Black and white2 sides of the room (like a vertical band, about 10 % of room, goes b&W. Try again, sameband moves-A DC gets some B&W on face and hair-guy lying down has kilt up, grey hair and balls. Seems annoyed/grumpy old man. Other DCs laugh.

----------


## woblybil

> hair-guy lying down has kilt up, grey hair and balls. Seems annoyed/grumpy old man. Other DC’s laugh.




Thank God for Ireland  :Big laugh:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i attempted some tasks this morning. Basic I & II, Advanced I and Bonus.
with accomplishing Advanced I i am pretty sure. Bonus failed and Basic I & II you have to decide.


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



i think what totm i could to and remember the other basic totm. i am sitting in a chair like in a bus. i turn around and there are two girls sitting. i excuse myself for interrupting and ask one of them to tell me a totm that i should do AFTER i wake up, she looked confused at first but then tells me an easy math calculation. [i cant remember the equation anymore] i tell her there has to be a better totm and she stands up and goes somewhere. now we room. i fly thru some walls where i think she is and we talk again but i dont remember what.




*Spoiler* for _Basic II_: 



i am in a building with high ceilings. i jump around a little on different hights. i find it interesting that no matter how high something is when you aim for it and jump up you always get high enough. 
after some climbing at some metal beam i decide to think about the totms again. "okay what was the basic one i wanted to do?" at first i cant remember but then i do: find the book of secrets. i look down and instantly see two bookshelves. i am pretty happy with the fact how easily i summoned the shelves. i jump down and look into the first one. different books and magazines. some seem to look like waking ones i own. but nowhere there is secrets written on it. i look into brownish one. its a empty book i got by a friend of mine. it looks pretty similar. outside is written something like: treasure or safe or something. not secrets but in a way related to the sense of this word. i look inside and only on the first side are some notes. it looks private. something about bondage*another word* i have the feeling its not what i am looking for and close the book but open it again. the layout of the notices have changed a little but for some reason i dont keep reading but close the book and start to look in the other bookshelf. again it seems like i recognize some books. one looks like the black dream yoga book. for some reason i think i dont have to pick them up because i know them already...[to sad now when i think about it it would be very interesting to read some more and see what there is]




*Spoiler* for _Advanced I_ : 



... i stand up and walk down the street. it is night. im thinking what to do next and this moments of reflection make me lucid. i start flying and fly close to the street straight thru different buildings. i phase thru all with ease. but now i start to worry that i might loose control because the scenery is changing so fast. i slow down and find myself now high in the air. i keep flying and look for a good spot to do the advanced task. i want something in the nature. i fly over a small hill with threes and a meadow. i land there and while landing i think about how i get snow and suddenly touching the ground everything around me is white. a lot of snow is lying around. but it seems like it snowed days ago. the snow is not fresh and slowly starts melting. i feel the cold around me. i seem to wear a pullover. i touch some of the snow. it is cold but not as could as ice should be. okay how i change the weather now? i look around. there are no leaves on the trees. i try to will better weather but i accept that this wont work  "okay maybe i can swipe of the snow" i think and start swiping around and i manage to make the snow disappear right infront of my eyes. my swiping gestures gets bigger because this method seem to be very slowly but the parts i can make disappear gets bigger and bigger. after some time nearly no snow is there anymore. but it seems that this does not really change the atmosphere to a nice warm day...i approach a small naked plant. i will her to start growing and it does. it gets a little bigger and some branches start to spring. but its not enough.i pause and fly up again thru different stuff and find myself in a room again. i jump out and fly down again and suddenly i see full colors of green. i smash into the ground and find myself on a healthy and well nourished meadow. i see a lot of clover. wow the weather changed. i get up and look around and the trees start to bloom. i notice that its pretty comfy and warm. i wear a t-shirt now. i look into the sky and i see full orange and yellow tones of color at the horizon. i start with some gestures because its still kind of night. i want to make the sun appear. the full red and orange colors raise a little but instead of a sun i manage to rise some bright glowing stars. i make them disappear again and try again but now different symbols of the sun appear at the sky. some numbers appear next to them. okay so no typical sun nevermind. i let it go but notice that its gotten brighter... 




*Spoiler* for _Bonus_ : 



i am lucid and i think about what to do next. i try to make my dream black and white. i am in a room and dont know how to start. for some reason i summon money out of my pocket. first there is only a used tissue but after get it out a lot of money is around. i think i asked a dc to give me some glasses that change my perseption into black and white. he give me a pair of glasses where one glass is a little brownish. i look at him and ask him "this will work?" he nods. i put them on and my vision changes. it gets a little darker and the colors get full and high contrast but not black and white. i put them of and next to me are different ones. i put them on but again not black and white. "hm" i start with swiping again to get ride of the color. it works in some way. everything i swipe over gets darker and less colorfull but a plant for example is still greenish in the end. i dont get it completely black and white. nevertheless the effects i created was pretty cool.




DJ Entry

So what do you guys think? Basic I & II completed?

----------


## Letaali

I did advanced 1 in last night's lucid without even trying. Snow covered alien planet suddenly turned into a warm summer day mid-flight. Not sure if that counts.

----------


## woblybil

> I did advanced 1 in last night's lucid without even trying. Snow covered alien planet suddenly turned into a warm summer day mid-flight. Not sure if that counts.



Only if you 'Changed' the weather as a task (I think)

----------


## thinkfirst

I hope I'm doing this correctly.
This is my first time playing with a task.
And I totally call myself a beginner.
It was my first LD.
I had been planning all along to try to fly when I realized I was in a LD.
So beginner task #7 accomplished.

And I think I'm suppose to link to my DJ?
First LD! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> I hope I'm doing this correctly.
> This is my first time playing with a task.
> And I totally call myself a beginner.
> It was my first LD.
> I had been planning all along to try to fly when I realized I was in a LD.
> So beginner task #7 accomplished.
> 
> And I think I'm suppose to link to my DJ?
> First LD! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Great.. You need to go to your control panel at the top and apply to admissions groups.
We may have to scare up the wing lady Gab if she don't see it right away..

----------


## obfusc8

Bonus TOTM - turn everything black and white


*Spoiler* for _After becoming lucid and flying up into the sky..._: 



From above the clouds the blue and green planet is spinning below me. I recall the bonus TOTM and turn everything black and white. Then the clouds rolls over the scene, so that everything is white except for what look like pencil lines marking the outlines of cloud shapes. Diving through the cloud and down onto a beach, the dream reverts to colour.

Trying again, the beach becomes black and white. Clouds still cover the sky. There is no sun. It is a pebble beach and now the rocks are various shades of grey. The colourless sea laps against the shore. It feels... desolate... cold, empty. A dove lands nearby, and I manage to catch it in my hands. It feels warm against my palms and fingers. 

The dove studies me with a beady eye, it's head turned to one side. "Coo?" It suggests. 
"Yeah. Sure is depressing." 
The dove doesn't fly away even when it is released. I walk along the beach, feeling the pebbles shift under my bare feet. Do I have time to attempt a TOTY before the alarm? What other tasks are there? While trying to think of other things to do, I wake up.

----------


## woblybil

> i attempted some tasks this morning. Basic I & II, Advanced I and Bonus.
> with accomplishing Advanced I i am pretty sure. Bonus failed and Basic I & II you have to decide.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 
> 
> 
> 
> i think what totm i could to and remember the other basic totm. i am sitting in a chair like in a bus. i turn around and there are two girls sitting. i excuse myself for interrupting and ask one of them to tell me a totm that i should do AFTER i wake up, she looked confused at first but then tells me an easy math calculation. [i cant remember the equation anymore] i tell her there has to be a better totm and she stands up and goes somewhere. now we room. i fly thru some walls where i think she is and we talk again but i dont remember what.
> ...



I would guess advanced 1 anyways.

----------


## gab

> i attempted some tasks this morning. Basic I & II, Advanced I and Bonus.
> with accomplishing Advanced I i am pretty sure. Bonus failed and Basic I & II you have to decide.







> ... but i dont remember what.



I don't think this was done, since you suppose to do the task after you wake up. Not easy (at least for me).





> ... outside is written something like: treasure or safe or something. not secrets but in a way related to the sense of this word. i look inside and only on the first side are some notes. it looks private. something about bondage*another word*



This is close enough I think. 






> I did advanced 1 in last night's lucid without even trying. Snow covered alien planet suddenly turned into a warm summer day mid-flight. Not sure if that counts.







> Only if you 'Changed' the weather as a task (I think)



Mhm, and it doesn't seem to be changed by you.





> I hope I'm doing this correctly.
> This is my first time playing with a task.
> And I totally call myself a beginner.
> It was my first LD.
> I had been planning all along to try to fly when I realized I was in a LD.
> So beginner task #7 accomplished.
> 
> And I think I'm suppose to link to my DJ?
> First LD! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Welcome to TOTMs, thinkfirst  ::breakitdown:: 

Yes, please continue linking to your DJ entry and include relevant part of your dream here in the thread. If long, put it in a spoiler please.

Awesome job on your lucid and huge congrats on your FIRST LD!! Welcome to the club and hope you will join us in more tasks.



I made an attempt to find the *Secrets book*, but I *failed*. This was last day of January.





> Little while later I got to a dream again. I knew it's not as stable as the last one and I was worried I'll wake up again. So I rushed to look for some books to find the Book of Secrets from the TOTM.
> 
> I found a bookcase and saw another pile of books. I look at them and pick one that's oldest looking one. It's big, thick, has an old looking dark brown leather cover. The title printed on it says MUWTAJIN. I lose lucidity here and decide to wake up to write down the title of the book.



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...ebruary-80001/

----------


## naturespirit

Completed bonus task!


*Spoiler* for _bonus_ : 



I become lucid. 
I see a pencil, and will it to draw something on a white piece of paper. I notice that the dream is black and white, so I convert it to colour. The pencil now draws on its side and draws an orange apple. Soon it is photorealistic. I fly around aimlessly...




bonus totm - 2017 DJ #31 LD #29 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## thinkfirst

Beginner tasks
#1 fail  Being more mindful and looking around caused me to wake up.
#5 Success - I excitedly told my DH "We are dreaming!!"  

This is the 2nd LD.  Yay.  
DJ link

----------


## woblybil

> Beginner tasks
> #1 fail  Being more mindful and looking around caused me to wake up.
> #5 Success - I excitedly told my DH "We are dreaming!!"  
> 
> This is the 2nd LD.  Yay.  
> DJ link



You're doing better than I am  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

Second attempt at the *Book of secrets TOTM - fail*

TOTM - Book of Secrets

Later on while running around doing all kinds of stuff, I remembered the book TOTM. I start looking through drawers and cabinets. They are all full of cool stuff. Collections of rocks, all kinds of hardly identifiable things. I'm looking on the streets in campers, in houses, in many rooms. I finally start finding books. Looking at many covers, none come even close to saying "Secrets". For a while I amuse myself by reading, looking away and seeing how it changed. I'm even trying to will the title to change to secret. I try to write it on it with my finger too, but nothing works.

February TOTM and TOTY - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

2/11/2017    Task Of The Year Fail..
Plane-Fly a plane and before you reach the destination, a time breach opens in front of you, fly through it. Where does it take you?
          ________                      ___________                  ___
8:30pm Hang on.....  I had to travel to another town and remembered the TOTY at the airport (Lucid now) On the way past the ATC shack I heard someone lost in the clouds on their radio and asked them "Where is he?" One of the guys said jokingly "Whats it to you?" I said "I'm going out there in the 172" and he asked "Where you going?" I said "Just out to the time tunnel" and he replied "You'll be ok with a straight out departure, no need to call before takeoff, Just report clear at five miles". I went to the hangar but temporarily forgot what I was doing when instead of the Cessna I spotted a lovely yellow surf board leaning against the wall "Yay, Just what I wanted". I took off with it but never made 5 miles because it was night with low scudding clouds and it started to rain and I didn't have any instruments.I could see dangerous towers all around so I set down in a vacant lot in the city, A man in a vehicle of sorts stopped and offered me a rag and a piece of thin, stretchy plastic, I tried to make a rain cover out of the plastic but it tore up so I tied the rag to the front of the surfboard for a handle, Said "Thanks" And had just taken off for back to the airport to change planes when I woke up ..

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

I attempted the basic ToTM last night and I'm not sure if it counts. I succeeded in becoming lucid, remembering the task, and then asking a DC for a waking task, but they gave me a task that wasn't possible for me to complete in real life, so I couldn't complete the second part "try to complete it after waking". 


*Spoiler* for _Relavent Part of Basic ToTM Dream_: 



 I realize I'm dreaming and remember the ToTM "Ask a DC for a waking task of the month and try to complete it after waking". I look around and see several DCs. I approach one and tell them that this is a dream. They don't seem surprised. Then I explain to them the idea of the ToTM and tell them that they need to give me a waking task. They just look at me strangely. I don't think I'll make much progress with them, so I leave them and go to the next nearest DC. I repeat the process and they again don't seem surprised when I tell them it's a dream. When I ask them for a task they say "how about flying?" I explain to them that that isn't possible for me to fly in real life and ask for another task. They refuse. Then I wake up. 
Dream Journal Entry: Basic ToTM Attempt - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## gab

> I attempted the basic ToTM last night and I'm not sure if it counts. I succeeded in becoming lucid, remembering the task, and then asking a DC for a waking task, but they gave me a task that wasn't possible for me to complete in real life, so I couldn't complete the second part "try to complete it after waking". 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Relavent Part of Basic ToTM Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
>  I realize I'm dreaming and remember the ToTM "Ask a DC for a waking task of the month and try to complete it after waking". I look around and see several DCs. I approach one and tell them that this is a dream. They don't seem surprised. Then I explain to them the idea of the ToTM and tell them that they need to give me a waking task. They just look at me strangely. I don't think I'll make much progress with them, so I leave them and go to the next nearest DC. I repeat the process and they again don't seem surprised when I tell them it's a dream. When I ask them for a task they say "how about flying?" I explain to them that that isn't possible for me to fly in real life and ask for another task. They refuse. Then I wake up. 
> Dream Journal Entry: Basic ToTM Attempt - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



 ::welcome::  to TOTMs

Sounds like you had great control and memory, explaining all that to DCs. But unfortunately the task is to complete what DCs tell you after you wake up. So I can't give you a credit for this one. Try again, looking forward to your attempts.

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

> to TOTMs
> 
> Sounds like you had great control and memory, explaining all that to DCs. But unfortunately the task is to complete what DCs tell you after you wake up. So I can't give you a credit for this one. Try again, looking forward to your attempts.



Too bad. I'll try to find more cooperative DCs next time!

----------


## naturespirit

basic ii completed


*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 



I find a book called 'Secrets" and open it... I find a page about a shamanic people devoted to lucid dreaming. They are called "Greenworld Shamans" In fact, they only exist in the dreamworld now. They are a dark-skinned people, who's favourite enviroment is a beautiful starry night.




secrets totm - 2017 DJ 30 LD #30,#31,#32,#33,#34 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> basic ii completed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I find a book called 'Secrets" and open it... I find a page about a shamanic people devoted to lucid dreaming. They are called "Greenworld Shamans" In fact, they only exist in the dreamworld now. They are a dark-skinned people, who's favourite enviroment is a beautiful starry night.
> 
> ...



You might need to PM  ::gab::  (gab) for a wing  :smiley:

----------


## obfusc8

I did Basic II - read a book titled secrets - but the text was mostly illegible except for single words.


*Spoiler* for _Secrets_: 



I become lucid and recall one of the tasks of the month: Reading a book titled secrets. There is a bookshelf nearby so I grab a book off it. It is red, leatherbound, standard hardback size. It has no title. I run a finger across the cover and gold letters appear. It reads "secrets", as is my intention, but then the letters quickly change to Hebrew script. The pages inside the book are unreadable gibberish - it looks like text but doesn't make sense. Among the pages are greyscale pictures of a man, in anime style. The occasion word is readable, like a comic book they illustrate sounds rather than anything else - THUNK! WHHHHHRRR! POW! The book then morphs into a tablet and is showing an adventure game. I start playing along and notice how the story changes depending on which character you pick.

----------


## Elaineylane

> Completed both basic tasks and bonus task  
> Feels exciting to get em in straight away. Had hoped task would be to meet the Buddha as was in the possible tasks for Feb. Still fun. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic 1_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of other tasksTOTM, read a book with secrets written on it, ok, look in bedside looker- 1st book, small hardback black book, says secrets on it- then word gone/unreadable-Dohlook in it anyway out of curiosity, lovely dyed pinkish pages, pop up book at parts, like a nose and other things, wonder how would I remember all these images/drawings. Put it back and look for other books with secret written on it-
> ...



I am just so jealous! Life got in my way the last couple of months & my lucids are learning experiences more than TOTM's. This entry really made me rethink my process again. I need to read more of completed TOTM's! Thanks for the inspiration.

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

I completed basic task i! (Even if the results weren't as interesting as I'd hoped.)


*Spoiler* for _Relevant Part of Basic ToTM Dream_: 



 I suddenly realize I'm dreaming. I try to think of what do do and remember that there's a ToTM that I want to complete... I remember it's "ask a DC for a waking task of the month." I look around and walk to the nearest DC. I say, "If this was a dream, what task would you give me to do after I wake up?" He says, "I don't know, eat something or something."  
Dream Journal Entry: Basic ToTM Completed - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views




I have since eaten breakfast, so I completed the second part of the task as well.

----------


## gab

> I did Basic II





Please link your DJ entries.

----------


## naturespirit

Completed basic i!


*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 



 Knowing this would be detrimental, I induce LaBerge euphoria, and feel REALLY GOOD!!! I float around again, and teleport to Washington D.C. 
I realize I have a group of followers, so I question one (for the totm) "What is a good waking life totm?"
I get as a response "Drink a glass of water, and savour the texture and feel. What is its temperature?"


 
inducing LaBerge euphoria and basic totm - 2 lucids 2017 DJ 31, LD #35,#36,#37 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Serene

Completed Bonus Task
Not sure how to get it here other than link? It's #2.
2/19/17-Fingerprint, Beach Scene B & W TOTM, Fox, Pit Bull and Crime Scene, Hurt Kittens, Restaurant - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## obfusc8

> Please link your DJ entries.



Thought it was only TOTY that needed both in thread + DJ.

----------


## PercyLucid

Great job, winged ones!

Time to decide the fate of your next month dream challenges  ::D: 

Head to vote to:

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ml#post2212845

And those who still are on the ground, keep it up, reality check and visualize hard!

----------


## obfusc8

Right, y'all wanna DJ entry... 

Entries from my weekend - multiple TOTM attempts and successes.

Dunno if this will count. One attempt I asked for a waking task and the woman responded by asking for a cup of tea. (I started making one in the dream.) Since that, I have made tea for someone in RL, so is that a competion?

Here are the excerpts of the actual task attempts - 


*Spoiler* for _Advanced I_: 



I recall the TOTM about changing the weather. Well, needs to be winter first. I summon a snowstorm. Frosts and glaciers roll over everything, locking it all in ice. Everything is blue and white, the grass covered in thick frost. Then I revert it back to spring and the ice melts. The grass returns to a green colour and the sun comes out. Birds start tweeting and it feels like spring.





*Spoiler* for _Advanced II_: 



Turning around I start flying over the town. I run and do large leaps between rooftops. What were the other tasks? Oh yes, invisibility cloak. Down in the street below some shadowy cloaked assassins are prowling. I reach behind my shoulders and mime pulling an invisibility cloak over myself. Then I drop down into the street and attack the assassins.

They are surprised, but then learn to fight back because the cloak doesn't always fully cover my legs when I am jumping and kicking. So I back off, making sure I am fully invisible. They are on their guard, awaiting attack and unsure where I will strike next. I start making a fireball in my hands, mumbling words of a spell, then throw them. They try to dive out of the way as the fire appears from nowhere. After a few fireballs I awake.




Waking TOTM suggestions from my DCs
#1 - Didn't hear the answer
#2 - Can you make me a cup of tea?
#3 - Measure how fast a river goes up
#4 - Can you code a dungeon heroically?

The other basic one I posted earlier in the thread.  :smiley: 

Hopefully that's all of them, depending on the "cup of tea" verdict.

----------


## Serene

Completed Basic II-Secrets Book 
Took me a while

2/20/17-TOTM Secrets Book Very Unexpected Insight - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> Right, y'all wanna DJ entry... 
> 
> Entries from my weekend - multiple TOTM attempts and successes.
> 
> Dunno if this will count. One attempt I asked for a waking task and the woman responded by asking for a cup of tea. (I started making one in the dream.) Since that, I have made tea for someone in RL, so is that a competion?
> 
> Here are the excerpts of the actual task attempts - 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Busy night  ::yddd::

----------


## obfusc8

> Wow, Busy night



Wasn't all in one night, but over 3 seperate nights.  :smiley:  (I'm not very good at remembering more than 1-2 tasks a night. Sometimes can't even remember 1!)

----------


## gab

> Completed Bonus Task
> Not sure how to get it here other than link? It's #2.
> 2/19/17-Fingerprint, Beach Scene B & W TOTM, Fox, Pit Bull and Crime Scene, Hurt Kittens, Restaurant - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Link to DJ entry is ok, just copy relevant part here to the thread as well, and if too long, put it in a spoiler. Congrats!

----------


## naturespirit

Completed Advanced Task i


*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 



I become lucid! I am in a park, except it is cold and wintry. I remember the TOTM, and suddenly the grass is green, and oaks are littered everywhere beautifully... I explore peacefully.




TOTM advanced winter to spring - 4 lucids 2017 DJ 32, LD #38,#39,#40, #41 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Do I have a full stack now?  :wink2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Time to chain folks (you gotta fly tho  ::D: )

Have fun!

*http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ml#post2213038*

----------


## NyxCC

Last min completion of basic ii and advanced i:

The Book of Secrets - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _basic ii_: 



After the feeling of amazement has subsided a bit, I decide to get back to the totms. I am now on top of the wall and think about summoning the book of secrets from the basic task. To do so, I cover the top of the surface with my palm, moving it slowly to reveal the book behind. A red leather book promptly appears underneath with to my suprise the title Book of Secrets. It has relatively few pages and they are all leather. On the first browse there's a list of words with positive qualities or goals. One of the words is "innocent". I try to memorize two more words but forget them after wake. The entire book has a rather medieval appearance. The rest of the pages contain portraits of figures of importance like cardinals or archdukes. I browse one last time to find pictures of weird experiments that were done at the time. Some sort of medieval type of scientific research.





*Spoiler* for _advanced i_: 



The next scene I remember, I am still lucid and inside a room talking to a DC. I want to continue with totms and the task I recall next is the advanced one to change the weather. I confidently ask the DC for help - "There's something you can help me with. I know you can do this!" We are near a window and I can see the outside ground. It's not too evident which season it is - just bare ground, but I need it to be definitely winter. 

I turn my back so that I don't see the outside world but face the DC. She is looking outside and waves her hands around as if she is painting the snow. I then turn around and look again - now everything is covered with snow! Alright, now we need for spring or summer to come. I turn myself around and let the DC do her magic again. I look back and the snow-covered ground is now green grass. There's a weird bird resembling a toucan but much larger walking on the grass. Its beak is very unusual - a shiny green color. A closer look reveals that its beak is actually a purely reflective mirror-like surface and the green is just the grass being mirrored. Now there are several of these birds with shiny green beaks, black feathers with strangely warped structures. I am amazed at the kinds of stuff dreams can come up with. 

I take one last look at the weather transformation - despite the season change, it's still a bit dark and cloudy. To let the sunshine in, decide to get rid of the clouds. First, I stretch my arm and literally pick a few clouds from the sky as if they were nearby objects. Moreover, I get the sudden desire to try to blow the rest of the clouds away. I do it and it actually works! Now the scene is much brighter.

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced Task I (with 28 hours to spare)


2/27/2017
6:00pm I was sitting in a small airport coffee shop and it was snowing outside and I just knew I had to get out of there right now! I went outside and sat down in a lounge chair seat and went tearing off into the snowstorm and somehow didn't even have a seat anymore, I had some kind of panel in front of me and decided to go up. It was hard to gain any altitude so I bobbed along thru wires and tree tops and thought "I know this place!" This is all a big f'n dream!" Now I thought of the "Time Tunnel TOTY task" "Hmmm, No airplane! "Maybe the Winter/Spring TOTM?" I set the autopilots to take me up thru the crap and in a minute I was on top then I had nothing left but me flying along very high toward where it should be spring and when it turned green down below I got into my best motorcycle crouch and began flying a crooked river to where I saw a monster bulldozer digging out holes in macaroni and cheese and pushing them over a bank into the river, I stopped to pee in the holes and started a flood in the river and saw a cow and dog below on a house roof..I knew I was going to get in trouble for the flood and went straight up to my computer where the icons were rolling up like fruit on a slot machine! The keyboard was about three inches thick and shiny with lighted red symbols on the keys and I thought "Man, I'm in trouble now!" "I better get back to bed before I wake up here" But I was already in bed trying to remember it all and had to feel around to see if I had wizzled the bed but all was well so I grabbed the recorder and I still lost some of stuff before the coffee shop..  ::yddd:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ry-2017-80299/

----------


## woblybil

> Link to DJ entry is ok, just copy relevant part here to the thread as well, and if too long, put it in a spoiler. Congrats!



Ooooooh-Ahaaaaaaaaa-Oooooooooh! That feels so good, And 24 hours left, 
Thanks  ::gab::  

 ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay guys, time for March  ::D: 

 :lock:

----------

